# Max is Lost



## Moira Clegg

Max is. Beautiful white cat with a ginger pattern from his head to his tail. His tail is ginger stripes. He is four years old. Our grandson who has ADHD loves Max and Max loves him. He went missing in Barkisland, West Yorkshireon Friday 9th of November 2019 at 10.17am. He was in his cat basket but was unwell. When I tried to clean it up he escaped and ran off. He does not live in Barkisland. He lives in Elland, near Halifax, West Yorkshire. We have been out looking for him ever since. We have leafleted and put posters up. We think he may have got someone to feed him and decided to stay. We need him back for our grandson. Please help us. Mobile 07974 398377. Thank you. Moira


----------

